# Yanmar YM240D



## Qcumber guy

Greetings from Africa!!!
No not Dark Africa, South Africa, although it's getting darker here by day with load shedding and all!!
Jokes aside, I have a Yanmar ym 240D
After lots of searches and making all sorts of plans, I finished fixing the engine, just to find that the diesel pump elements and delivery valves is totally shot, now these items is nowhere available in our country and all I could find is a new pump at Hoys, does anyone know where I could perhaps find the parts as that would be much more affordable as the exchange rate on our currency has gone a bit haywire


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Welcome to the forum Qcumber! Someone will have that knowledge for you. In the meantime, enjoy the forum!


----------



## Qcumber guy

I'm sure I wil tnks!!!


----------



## winston

I am doubting you can find individual parts. If you were able to find parts I suspect your cost would come out near a new pump. Not an injector pump guru but it is my understanding when these pumps are torn down and rebuilt it then becomes necessary to have testing equipment. Attaching a manual that might help you.


----------



## RC Wells

I recommend you contact a fuel injection service firm locally. The parts are available and those pumps are relatively common worldwide. The pump is not particularly difficult to service, but you need the correct parts for the exact problem or parts and shipping costs will eat you alive.


----------



## winston

RC Wells said:


> I recommend you contact a fuel injection service firm locally. The parts are available and those pumps are relatively common worldwide. The pump is not particularly difficult to service, but you need the correct parts for the exact problem or parts and shipping costs will eat you alive.


Can you identify a vendor or service firm for the parts?


----------



## Qcumber guy

Winston, tnks a lot for the manual info!!!
The part numbers is great!! 
To assemble the pump is not a problem and calibration on these pumps is a breeze!! The other type of pumps need a test bench to calibrate, I'm lucky I have access to such, it is just the spares that is not available here!!! If someone know where I could find it it will be great, the exchange rate on our currency is like 15: to the $!!!! That make it Wild for us here


----------



## Qcumber guy

I could even consider looking for a good 2nd hand pump, that with courier costs would be much less(and hopefully affordable!!) only have to send to some aviation address locally by you, from there they will forward it to a staff member here by us in Johannesburg SA


----------



## RC Wells

https://www.sayellow.com/gauteng-fuel-injection-repairs-dieselpetrol Pick one of many.


----------



## Qcumber guy

Tnks but No use, the spares is 100% definitely not available in the country especially the delivery valves!! Have been searching round here for the last 3 years if I got a quote the price was the price of a imported pump plus shipping X4!!!!!! Hence my feelers out to source parts or maybe a good 2nd hand pump, as yanmar tractors is very rare here not as seen there where a lot is sometimes stripped for spares


----------



## Qcumber guy

My only other option is a New pump from Hoys @ $349 plus shipping(and they Only use US Postal service, which if I use that and insure the parcel (which normal people will probably do) our postal service with the revenue guys will then add a serious tax to that that nobody want to pay (believe it or not, their argument is, you only insure it because you want to resell the article!!!!!!)
So..... the parts is Much smaller parcel than a complete pump, so parcel service should be much cheaper ect ect


----------



## Qcumber guy

Btw all prices is X15 which makes it a Lot of money even here!!!


----------



## winston

I have no idea the old pump out of my 3t80u-nap engine would have interchangeable parts with your 240 pump. If you can confirm they would interchange I would work with you in getting the pump or whatever parts you want. I know nothing about shipping or cost. Attaching pictures showing why I changed the pump. It was working fine when removed but when I discovered the broken casting I did not want to take any chances of doing major damage down around the cam shaft.


----------



## Qcumber guy

Winston, tnks!!
But sadly, looking at the manual you send, seems the 3cyl has a 8mm plunger whereas the 2cyl(mine is 2tr20a-x) have a 7mm plunger!! 
But still one never know someone somewhere might have or know who I can contact that might have!!! 
Luckily getting easier with technology such as Whatsapp 
If it is allowed here, my mobile number for such is +2782 953 0103


----------



## thepumpguysc

Wow.. what a nitemare for u.!! I "had" a pump & sold it yesterday.!!!
The customer bought 1 from Hoye & got the wrong 1.. & I HAD his OLD ONE.
I had rebuilt it & was getting ready to put it online.. UNTIL the guy emailed me yesterday & wants it back> rebuilt.!!!
Do u have the part # for the P&B's & DV's??
if it would help I can send the numbers to you.
I CAN get the parts but don't want any part with shipping to Africa.. Sorry.


----------



## Qcumber guy

Pumpguy hi, no it is the dv's and elements I'm looking for, shipping would be only to a address in the states to some aviation place that will ship it to a staff member here in Africa!!!
Rebuilding I can do myself, the rest of the pump incl the rollers is perfect, previous owner seems to have run it on mud in the tank!!!! 
Injector nozzles is all that is available here (not 100% sure if it is the correct ones though!!! ) but can test that myself


----------



## Qcumber guy

Pumpguy, could you advise price on 2xea and I can take it further to get it paid and shipped???
My mobile number for a whatsapp message in a previous post here


----------



## Qcumber guy

thepumpguysc said:


> Wow.. what a nitemare for u.!! I "had" a pump & sold it yesterday.!!!
> The customer bought 1 from Hoye & got the wrong 1.. & I HAD his OLD ONE.
> I had rebuilt it & was getting ready to put it online.. UNTIL the guy emailed me yesterday & wants it back> rebuilt.!!!
> Do u have the part # for the P&B's & DV's??
> if it would help I can send the numbers to you.
> I CAN get the parts but don't want any part with shipping to Africa.. Sorry.


Pumpguy, 
Just for interest sake, about what price would you have posted the pump for online??


----------



## thepumpguysc

325.00 {US} Most are listed for 350.00 so I figured if I listed it foe less, it would sell faster..
Send me a prvt msg.. "start a conversation" w/ the part #'s u want & I'll see what I can do.. Click on my screen name to send a prvt msg.


----------



## Qcumber guy

Tnks I Will try that, running only on mobile here!!!


----------



## thepumpguysc

U can contact me direct by putting @ a o l dot com after my screen name in YOUR mail server..
1 question tho>> if the parts are going to be shipped to someone in the STATES, WHY cant THEY just purchase them & send them to you??
THEY could just buy a pump from Hoye.. It would be less expensive.


----------



## bmaverick

Qcumber guy said:


> Winston, tnks!!
> But sadly, looking at the manual you send, seems the 3cyl has a 8mm plunger whereas the 2cyl(mine is 2tr20a-x) have a 7mm plunger!!
> But still one never know someone somewhere might have or know who I can contact that might have!!!
> Luckily getting easier with technology such as Whatsapp
> If it is allowed here, my mobile number for such is +2782 953 0103


Looking at the Yanmar model engine list and the models that share the 2TR20A engine are;
YM2000
YM2000A
YM2000AD
YM2000B
YM2000BD
YM2000D 
YM240
YM240D 

Now, the YM2200 uses a 2TR22. The YM1800 uses a 2TR18 and the YM1900 uses a 2TR19. 
If there are parts service manuals, maybe there are cross-references that show the same pump is used. Likewise, maybe a John Deere 650 with the Yanmar 2T80UJ engine is a good cross-reference. This way, getting JD parts is easier in South Africa. Usually, the JD parts site is good to find parts, but not the prices. 

Also, contact Fredrick's Importing for parts too. They often have more parts in inventory vs. Hoye. https://www.fredricksimporting.com/yanmar-parts 
Look at their Yanmar parts catalog and the John Deere catalog. If the part numbers are the same, chances are, you found the John Deere equal part.


----------



## bmaverick

looking at the Fredrick parts catalog ... 

*IP-200* Injector pump, fits: 
YM1500, YM1700 Green Repl. 724160-51701;
YM1700 Repl. 724460-51701; 
YM195, *YM240*, YM2000, YM2200, YM2210, YM2210B Repl. 724761-51701 
NEW – No core to return 

So, a donor injector pump from any of the ones mentioned above should work on your YM240. 
In the USA, there is a tractor salvage place in western Kentucky for the gray tractors. http://wkytpstore.com They often have Yanmars, Kubotas, Mitsubishi and others. click on the gallery for pixs of both in the yard and inventory inside on the parts racks. Their website for new arrivals says a Yanmar 1700 2×2 is now available for parts picking. That's one mentioned above with your pump! 

*IA-4770* Injector assembly, fits: 
YM195, *YM240*, YM330, YM336, YM1600, (1)
YM1700, YM1900, YM2000, YM2210, YM2620, YM2820, YM3000, YM3110,
YM3220, YM3810, YM4220, YM4300, YM4500 Repl. 724770-53100

*IN-2100 Injector nozzle*, fits: 
135, 142, 146, 155, 165, 169, 180, 195, 226, *240*, 276, 330, 336, 1110, 1300, 1500, 1510, 1600, 1700, YMG1800, 1802, 1810, 1820, 1900, 2000, YMG2000, 2001, 2002, 2010, 2020, 2202, 2210, 2220, 2301, 2310, 2402, 2420, 2500, 2610, 2620, 2820, 3000, 3110, 3220, 3810, 4220, 4300, 4500, F14, F15, F16, F17, F18, FX18, F20, FX20, F22, FX22, F24, FX24, FX26, FX28, FX32, FX42, F165, (A) Repl. 172100-53000


----------



## Qcumber guy

bmaverick tnks, but im just looking for the int spares, to try and save on shipping and $ in general!!! 
Just a pensioner here and a serious exchange rate handicap!!!! The new pump and shipping is almost 3 months worth of pension!!!!


----------



## Qcumber guy

I have send a mail to wkytpstore though thanks for the link!!!


----------



## bmaverick

Qcumber guy said:


> I have send a mail to wkytpstore though thanks for the link!!!


Yes, I hope that works for you. Another reason why all of my posting shows the related tractors and the diesel injection pump cross-references. Wishing you the best getting the tractor back to running!

At one time, I had lived only an hour away from the place. Now it's 11 hours away.


----------



## Qcumber guy

bmaverick, 
tnks all info and advise is always appreciated!!!!
thepumpguys said he can find the parts, just waiting for a answ and prices from them and no reply yet on mail to ykytpstore sitting with crossed fingers!!


----------



## bmaverick

winston said:


> I have no idea the old pump out of my 3t80u-nap engine would have interchangeable parts with your 240 pump. If you can confirm they would interchange I would work with you in getting the pump or whatever parts you want. I know nothing about shipping or cost. Attaching pictures showing why I changed the pump. It was working fine when removed but when I discovered the broken casting I did not want to take any chances of doing major damage down around the cam shaft.
> View attachment 43801
> View attachment 43803


Winston, if we compare the Fredricks internal parts for the *IN-2100 Injector nozzle*, you will notice that the 3T80 internals fit inside his pump.  hmmm. Wonder what parts would work then. I'll look at the YM2610 page and post back here.


----------



## bmaverick

This page is "as-scanned"

















UPDATE: Why didn't this attach correctly? See the attached below. It opens now FULL SIZE and is readable.

If still too small, use the keys together Control + this will make the browse window to enlarge. To return, Control - keys.


----------



## thepumpguysc

The last I heard from Q was he got a complete pump local.. & was waiting on tips for the injectors.
ITS REAL NICE U GUYS STAYED WITH THIS.. Its good to know that if I ever have a problem like this, theres a great group of guys out there..


----------



## Qcumber guy

Hi guys, yes I found a Yanmar pump, still sealed in original plastic and box!!!
Some guy had it for many years on his shelf and on a non related enquiry somehow it was mentioned and the rest is history as they say!!!! 
Now only need to find out if the injector tips I got is a sure match on this pump as once again these tractors could just as well be from Mars if you speak to parts dealers here!!!! So far no one could tell me if the ND DN-4S1 is the same or close enough to original.
Many thanks to all the input and especially the manual extracts, just wonderfull to talk to such helpfull people!!! Thanks again!!

Btw I got the pump for a lot less than what the new ones are advertised for there by you!!!! (Was on the shelf here for many years!!!!)


----------



## thepumpguysc

Whats the Yanmar P# u have for the tips..??
U could save a lot of typing if u would include ALL the information.!!
& I"M SURE we'de like to know what u paid for the pump..!!


----------



## bmaverick

Qcumber guy said:


> So far no one could tell me if the ND DN-4S1 is the same or close enough to original.


Well, I found this http://www.dieselpartsworld.com/En-Diesel-Nozzle/Diesel-Nozzle-093400-0200-ND-DN4S1.html

It's only $1. Made by MITSUBISHI. 


PS, fixed the scanned doc. it should be readable now. see posting above in this thread. This way, you can compare the numbers.


----------



## Qcumber guy

Hi guys,
Ok to explain in short, our exchange rate to the $ today is Rand 14.45= $1

Part # for inj tips as per manual 
124770-53000 also # ydn-osd21
Another # in Manuel is ydn-os dyd1 which is here at one dealer listed as 120270-53001 and this one show on their system only 2 in the country!!!!! @ $74.99(direct conversion)R942.24 each plus 15% value added tax!!!!
The DN4S1 inj tips is $8.72 off the shelf here!!! (R126)
The pump I picked up here I got for R3500 ($242.21) was my Lucky day!!!
So I'm sure you can see our frustration here parts wise!!!!! 
As a veteran Police officer (62)(decorated counter insurgence/anti terrorism) my monthly old age government grant is R1780 ($123.18)!!!!! My utilities bill is more!! So got to earn some pocket $ with greenhouse english cucumbers on my little 5acre plot!!!!! Pinching pennies a way of staying afloat around here and still smiling and going strong!!!


----------



## Qcumber guy

The dn4s1 tips will do the trick I was told by a friendly pump room guy here
Still can never be too sure unless one can see the delivery test yourself or a very experienced pump guy's opinion!!!


----------



## thepumpguysc

IF U google DN0SD21 theres a direct cross to Bosch & Denso.. no need to use the wrong tip.. Put the 0 in as a number.. not a letter..


----------



## Qcumber guy

Tnks will try that one at the dealers!!!


----------

